# apple trees for deer



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm looking at planting some apple trees to attract deer. Anyone have any suggestion as to what type of apple's deer like best? and kinds to mix for pollination and early/mid/late season?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I have no specific recommendation other than to plant the kinds of apples you also like so you can pick them and enjoy on occasion.

A large tree variety is probably best. Look into grafting. You can graft other types onto the same tree and grow multiple varieties.

You can also buy trees that are already grafted for multiple varieties. Just make sure you pick trees that are suitable for our climate region. In the case of the multi-variety trees, they self pollinate.

A careful selection of a grafted tree can extend your apple production times from summer right into the fall frosts. Just pick varieties that fruit at different intervals. You'll spend more for a grafted tree but if you can have a 3in1 or a 4in1 it would be worth it.

Also think about protecting the trees. You are looking at something in the neighborhood of 5 years before any substantial apples are produced. Deer will damage the trees given the chance.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked some up end at odd lots for 12.99 a piece to try out....best in a full sun area....mine with minimal sun haven't grown to well ....as stated pick something you will like.....deer will eat any type of apple and be there all the time till gone....my sister in law has a big one and they will come in when they are sitting on the porch with no cares in the world.....not all of them carry them call around and find witch does ....mine came from Urbana but pretty sure Grove city carried them too come spring
they had other fruit trees too


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I am told that deer really like pears. We'll find out in a few years when my neighbors start bearing fruit.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

my neighbor and I put in some apples and Fig trees about 4 years ago and the deer will go to the fig tree first until all gone then they will go to the apple trees


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

You can graft apples and pears together as well. I've also been told you can graft pears onto hawthorn trees. If that is true then your tree would have a natural self defense and it wouldn't need protected. Just place the graft out of reach.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . My sister gave me 2-5 gal. buckets of pears a couple years ago. I poured them out under an apple tree that was dropping apples. The deer ate all the apples that dropped, but never touched the pears!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Peach trees are also good too. Just learned that this year hunting a orchard farm. And they were eating more peaches than apples

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We have loaded up pear trees....the deer don't touch them but the ***** will. This year we picked up several buckets full off the ground and are still eating them. Plenty of food near so the deer don't have to work too hard.

Apples - deer like them, but they are far from their preferred or favorite food. Apples are also common (both wild and grown). I have apples on my property - I bought grafted trees with 5 types of apples to extend the season (and because I think it is cool!). 

If it were me I would look a different route perhaps growing a small amount of apples trees along with a mix of other goodies that deer love. Deer will walk right through fruits and white acorns to eat chestnuts. Chestnuts are hardmast and don't rot on the ground. You can grow hybrids and improved americans to produce within 5-8 years. Paw paws will grow fruit deer love to eat and can also establish thick cover. If you have an area that is eroding they are great for that purpose to hold the land together. They can spread.
Persimmons are good for OH and the deer love them as well. The fruit doesn't get ripe until leaves have fallen and there is a nip to the air. They make cool zone trees for OH that do great and produce in 6-9 years. SE OH is now actually home to a few commercial persimmon fruit farms.

We have a small paw paw patch in Pike county and the deer eat them up before going down to the fields!

Planting trees to attract deer is a long-term investment and project. I just tossed out a few alternative ideas for consideration (there are MANY more). With a litle planning and work you can have something a little different on your land than most have....and the deer will notice!


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you all for the comments. I found a place where I can get "orchard ready" apple trees, a lot more expensive but no 3-5 year waiting. i think i'll mix 3-5 of those with younger less expensive apple trees that will take time to grow. Last year we actually planted chestnut trees, about 3-4 feet tall. it'll be awhile for them. there is also a clover mix in the field. I'm hoping the apple trees will bring the deer in more often. they're around, but usually only at night in our hunting area.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been looking into Chestnut trees myself. The downside from what I have read is their mast crop occurs in Sept as opposed to later in the year for Acorns...I'll be interested in finding out how they work out for you.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i'll let ya know in 10 years haha


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

exide9922 said:


> thank you all for the comments. I found a place where I can get "orchard ready" apple trees, a lot more expensive but no 3-5 year waiting. i think i'll mix 3-5 of those with younger less expensive apple trees that will take time to grow. .


If you don't mind sharing, where did you find the "orchard ready" trees and what variety of apples did they offer? I would like to get a dozen or so myself. Thanks.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

misdirection - We see the crop being ready and falling in Sept is an advantage not a disadvantage. The chestnuts won't rot and will be there the first 2-3 weeks of bow season when deer are still easy to pattern. There are also few chestnuts around in most areas while there are tons of acorns, etc. It doesn't take the local deer long to figure out what you have......they will travel right past those other food sources (even greens) to get the chestnuts. You can often pattern the deer early coming to the chestnuts and fill your tag.

A mature chestnut tree can produce a lot of nuts....300-400 lbs. 

Sounds like you have quite a nice project going for your deer exide!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Me and my neighbors have been trying to figure out how to keep the buck around after the rut...he planted food plots this year and were considering winter wheat next year... I may still look into Chestnut trees...


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

I can get any fruit tree from Secours nursery in perry ohio that only deals in fruit trees. They are grown here in Ohio and don't need to adapt. Most trees are already 3 years old and pretty nice size. I think I get them at $18 wholesale and they are about $29 retail. if anyone wants trees let me know I can help.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> If you don't mind sharing, where did you find the "orchard ready" trees and what variety of apples did they offer? I would like to get a dozen or so myself. Thanks.



I got mine from willisorchards.com you can get anything from bare roots to instant orchard trees that are already 7-8 feet tall and have started bearing fruit. Pretty pricey for those but that's what I went with to get results sooner. I may add some smaller/cheaper ones if these work out. Got honey crisp, red Rome, Arkansas black, Fuji and Braeburn. That's a mix of early mid and late bearing trees that should all pollinate each other. We'll see, I'm new at this. I'm hoping these with the clover mix and chestnuts planted last year that we will get deer on own property, during legal times instead of always night. Oh and I tried one persimmons tree, i guess deer really like those from what I read 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

